# Creep Tuning a Single Cam Bow



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Creep tuning is for fine tuning twin cam timing and that is all. Single cams don't need it.


----------



## capt ace (Nov 11, 2005)

I've been messing around with my mathews rival pro trying to get it back into spec.What I have noticed is that the optimal cam position will give you equal tiller with the limbs maxed out.The right combination of twists in the buss cable and the bow string will achieve this.You still however want to keep the bh and ata in spec.It would seem to me that at full draw any inherent torque and any applied torque from your shooting style to the riser will upset the tiller balance.When creep tuning we are trying to achieve a condition where slightly over or under drawing the bow will not dynamically change the tiller.If this balance of tiller is not achieved then either the top limb or the bottom limb will apply an unequal forward force either lifting or pushing down on the arrow.The result will be high or low arrow impact.
If arrows are impacting high, then a half twist or so on the buss cable should impart more lower force from the bottom limb to balance this out.If the arrows are impacting low, than a half twist on each end of the string should help raise the impact. 
I believe it was Javi who said that tiller measurement was a better indication of timing adjustment than cam position timing marks.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

With round wheels and no hard walls, creep tuning was not productive if the bow was already well tuned for clean arrow flight.

The necessity for creep tuning seems to be a manifestation of the non adjustable hard walls on the modules or cable side. If the walls were adjustable, the bow could be properly tuned and then the walls adjusted to be in synchronization. Creep tuning would not be as important in that case.

The reason creep tuning is so important with non adjustable hard walls is because cam synchronization is important to nock run and tuning of arrow flight but synchronization of the walls is more important to the ability of the shooter to shoot the bow. Therefore wall synchronization takes precedent. Creep tuning accomplishes this.

Since a one cam bow has only one wall flat, there is nothing to creep tune.


----------



## ehaiss (Nov 5, 2005)

*So . . . Don't creep tune a single cam?*

My Bowtech Mighty Might is a single cam, and has an adjustable hard stop. I thought Javi's post dealt with creep tuning a single cam. Javi!!!! Are you out there????


----------



## capt ace (Nov 11, 2005)

I couldn't stand it any more so I played around with my conquest pro and my rival pro.What I found on both of them was that in the longest draw setting ,limbs maxed out,ata and bh in spec, the tiller measurement was dead even on both limbs when the cam was in alignment per reference holes,etc.
I've now checked this on a Hoyt excel cam,a hoyt cam & 1/2, as well as my two mathews bows and they all show the same result.This brings me to the conclusion that tiller equality is an accurate measurement of cam synchronization and is a whole lot easier to quantify than using alignment of reference holes.
I took my rival pro and set it up to specs using the tiller measurement of both limbs(get them equal)to set cam position and the alignment holes were right on.
What creep tuning does is to find the perfect caw snyc for your shooting style, a micro adjusting if you will.If you twist the buss cable it puts more pressure on the corrisponding limb,hence changing the tiller difference between the top and bottom.If you twist the string it also changes the the other limb , hence changing the tiller difference between the two.What you are trying to do is find the sweet spot in cam sync to make the bow more forgiving to your shooting style.You are looking for a forgiveness in minute back pressure changes (minuscule changes in draw length)and unless your reel lucky, you can only achieve this through shooting and adjusting accordingly.


----------



## ehaiss (Nov 5, 2005)

*That makes sense!*

Thanks capt ace! That makes alot of sense. I will measure my tiller tonight, but based on your post it has to be equal. So I will try creep tuning to see if I get any different results.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Before you guys all make your selfs crazy consider this. When your bow is at rest, how far is your peep sight from your arrow if you measure at 90 degrees from the arrow. Now draw your bow, how far is the peep sight from the arrow now? The peep sight gets closer to the arrow as the bow is drawn. The same thing happens if you creep. The peep sight relation changes. In simpler terms it means you cannot effectively creep tune a bow. If you creep forward you will shoot higher with a properly tuned bow. This is not a timing or sync issue. It is the relationship of the peep to the arrow to the sight.


----------

